# Neutron Ultra wheels and tire mounting



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

So I recently bought these and love the way the roll and handle. Really a great wheel-set. Got my first flat yesterday and man did I have a tough time getting the tire back on the wheel. Is it just me or our these wheels a little challenging. When I mounted up the GP4000s tires originally I had to used my mountain bike tire levers. Just figured at the time that the tires were new. Yesterday I broke one of my smaller road bike tire levers trying to get the tire back on. Maybe I will need to carry the mountain bike levers from now on. Anyone else care to share your experience ? Thanks in advance for any and all replies.


----------



## StanleySteamer (Oct 24, 2005)

Neutrons are great wheels, but a motherscratcher to mount tires and change flats. I find the Vredesteins easier to mount than the Conti tires.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

StanleySteamer said:


> Neutrons are great wheels, but a motherscratcher to mount tires and change flats. I find the Vredesteins easier to mount than the Conti tires.


Thank you for the response. I will give them a try after I wear out the Conti's. Or wear out my patience


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

yes, even the Vittorias are a harder to remove and mount on neutrons than on other rims where you can do it with fingers only.


----------



## boblikesbikes (Sep 28, 2007)

Try some schwalbe ultremos


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

willieboy said:


> So I recently bought these and love the way the roll and handle. Really a great wheel-set. Got my first flat yesterday and man did I have a tough time getting the tire back on the wheel. Is it just me or our these wheels a little challenging. When I mounted up the GP4000s tires originally I had to used my mountain bike tire levers. Just figured at the time that the tires were new. Yesterday I broke one of my smaller road bike tire levers trying to get the tire back on. Maybe I will need to carry the mountain bike levers from now on. Anyone else care to share your experience ? Thanks in advance for any and all replies.


Same situation for Protons. Back in 2005 I started with GP3000's and later moved to GP4000's. The later tires were no easier. I have arthritis and sometimes they have just been a BEAR to change. It's like the wheels are made at the high end of the tolerance and the tires are made at the low end. However, it's still not enough to make me switch to another brand of tire...


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Veloflex...*

I've had them on my Neutron Ultra's for several year.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Appreciate all the replies. I beefed up my tire tools and I think I'm ready for the next flat  Hopefully that won't be anytime soon.


----------



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

boblikesbikes said:


> Try some schwalbe ultremos


I second that after having a swearing war trying to mount a pair of Michelin pro 3's. The Schwalbe's were, in contrast, a pleasure to mount and I retained my sanity.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Pretty common problem with Campy wheels.*

Here are my choices for easy to mount tires on Campy wheels.

Challenge -- can mount without the use a tire lever.
Gommitalia -- can mount without the use a tire lever.
Veloflex -- plastic tire lever required for the final seating.
Vittoria -- plastic tire lever required for the final seating.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

BlueMasi1 said:


> Here are my choices for easy to mount tires on Campy wheels.
> 
> Challenge -- can mount without the use a tire lever.
> Gommitalia -- can mount without the use a tire lever.
> ...


With my Veloflex tires mounted to my Zondas, initial mounting was frustrating. But I've noticed with Veloflex tires (I've had a few sets on various wheels now), that as they get some miles on them, they become much more pliable.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

I have found the same thing (I own a set of Zonda's as well) that the Veloflex stretch with use/age. Still, I have found Challenge tires the easiest to mount on Campy wheels.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

jpdigital said:


> With my Veloflex tires mounted to my Zondas, initial mounting was frustrating. But I've noticed with Veloflex tires (I've had a few sets on various wheels now), that as they get some miles on them, they become much more pliable.


Yeah they get easier as you get some miles on them but from new they can be a pain. I sit mine in the sun for few minutes before putting new ones on my neutrons ultra's...seems to help somewhat.


----------



## classicroad (Apr 28, 2012)

I do find it hard to mount Schwalbe tires on my Neutrons (not Neutron ultra, just plain Neutron, but the rim is probably very similar).


----------



## Cat 3 boy (Aug 20, 2002)

I have protons & neutrons - Continental tyres are an absolute b*tch to mount on either, but Michelin seem far easier.

BTW I had to buy a special VAR tyre mounting tool to get the Conti GP4000 on!


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

My experience with Neutron and 4000S:

- It depends on the individual 4000S tire...
- some 4000S are tighter, or much tighter than others
- some 4000S stretch with use, and some barely stretch at all
- In the best of situations, this set up always rewards good technique

- breaking levers is always bad technique
- press on the whole lever, not just the end
- I change tubes on the road (standing up) with these levers


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

Maybe I just got lucky. I got my frist flat a couple of weeks ago and my thought was, o $hit. Everything I've read so far about changing tires on Neutron Ultra wheels = nightmare. Well anyhoo, I walked my bike to a shady spot off the road under a nice tree. 

I spent about 10~15 mins getting what I needed to get the job done. I was really not looking forward to this, but I had to get started. I have Conti's 4000S, Conti tubes and Conti yellow levers. I used the levers just like I do with my other bike "a C'dale with Equipe wheels" and I found no difference getting the tyers on the Campy wheel. 

My only thought may be that I use 25mm tyers. I wonder if that could be a factor?

PAX


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Check out youtube for tecnique for hard to mount tyres. I have been able to mount Contis and Vittorias on Protons (similar size rim to Neutrons) by squeezing (both sides) beads into valley of rim at the bottom then rolling it over at the top using palm of my hand-tough but it works every time.


----------

